# Stahls’ TV Presents New Video On Overcoming Price Objections



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In the latest in a series of educational videos from Stahls’ TV, apparel decorators learn how to overcome price objections with just five essential sales techniques.

Josh Ellsworth demonstrates the benefits of meeting price questions head on, preventing customers from forming objections early in the selling process. Market research and preparation are key. Sales presentations can then zero in on details that matter most to the customer or target market in question.

The video “5 Ways to Overcome Apparel Price Objections” outlines five strategies for overcoming price objections:

1. Prevent objections before they happen by defining real value for the product within a specific target market. 
2. Determine the customer’s budget up front.
3. Deliver price as a powerful, confident statement.
4. Offer good-better-best price options.
5. Confirm the actual objection (price vs. quality, delivery, loyalty to supplier).
6. 
To view the “5 Ways to Overcome Apparel Price Objections” on Stahls’ TV, visit https://goo.gl/5qWXar.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

